# School finally openiing



## wanabechef (Oct 6, 2002)

Well, I am back. My school here in Sacramento is finally scheduled to start February 3rd. It has been put off twice. I was afraid that they would cancel again at the last moment.
When it was supposed to start in December there was not a full class, but there is now. I am curious to see what sort of mix the class will be.
I guess I should introduce myself to those who were not aboard when I posted a few months ago.
My name is Jennine. I am a retired from a govenment job, am 66 years old and am fulfilling my dream of going to culinary school.
My only experience in the food industry is working 6 months at my father-in-laws bakery in 1962, and working at McDonalds part-time when I was 55. 
My passion has for the last 10 years has been entering competition at my county fair and the State fair.
My school is being held at a skills and business school site. It is with the local school district. It only cost $280 to sign up, and books and supplies are only supposed to cost about $800. 
I signed up for the 42 week program ,which is American and Internationl cooking. I am also going to take the baking program, which is 24 weeks. That part will not start until September.
Will post again after first day. :bounce:


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

AT LAST! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: 

Looking forward to hearing about your experience.


----------



## chefclaycollins (Jul 27, 2002)

Yeah! Glad to hear it. Good Luck!


----------



## chefclaycollins (Jul 27, 2002)

How's it going?


----------

